# the rain



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

When I was younger I used to think that when it rains , god is taking a piss.

...I was an odd child.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

if you believe in an old man with a white beard sitting on a cloud getting off on all the greed and death and absolutism in his name, i dont think piss is very far fetched at all.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Where else can the rain come from but from man with the white beard and dirty clothes, the glourious tramp in the sky.


----------

